# URGENT advice needed from Immigration expert re document certification.



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

I leave tomorrow for the UK to apply for my Relatives visa which expired before I renewed it, long story!!

Anyway I flew back out to the UK and back in so I'm legal on a tourist visa. I've gathered ALL the docs and more, required and am going to the UK and have appt in London at VFS on Tuesday.

I've just had all my docs certified and stamped by a local Notary/Commisioner of oaths. I have now just read somewhere about the South African ones (police cert etc) having to go to be legalised somewhere else before the will be accepted in the UK??????

Is this true?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

In short, yes, you are required to do this at Home Affairs or the foreign office.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

LegalMan said:


> In short, yes, you are required to do this at Home Affairs or the foreign office.


Even if I have ALL the originals with me?

Oh well too late now, will have to just go and see what happens.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You could get lucky, but how are they to know the copies are of the originals. I know what you're going to say, but anyway, you did ask and there is the answer. Good luck!


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

LegalMan said:


> You could get lucky, but how are they to know the copies are of the originals. I know what you're going to say, but anyway, you did ask and there is the answer. Good luck!


I will have the originals?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

chez33 said:


> I will have the originals?


DHA officials cannot act as notaries or commissioners of oaths.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Just to let you know there was no issue, they just took the original, no copies required.


----------

